# Readmission of Same Condition within 30 days



## athomas16 (May 4, 2010)

When a patient is re-admitted within 30 days to the hospital for the same condition/diagnosis (example GI bleed) and a consult is requested again, what code should be billed: A Subsequent visit or initial inpatient consult?


----------



## psostand (May 12, 2010)

*Readmission of the same condition*

Depending on the payer, if 30-days or 60 days has to lapse before you can bill a new admission, it doesn't matter what the diagnosis is. Just make sure it isn't billed again until after the 30/60 days has passed.


----------

